# Custom PA speakers



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I've been in the market for some bass bins, and a couple mid/highs. 
Ive been looking in the used/pawn shop market, nothing of any note or quality. 
New PA speakers are getting very overpriced. Even the bargin brands are getting up in price. 

Eminence Speakers sells their cabinet designer software to custom build the correct sized/ported cabinet for their speakers. 

I've rebuilt some boxes with eminence parts in the past and like their products. 
They don't sell the software via DL, gonna have to wait for CanPost. 

Then build up some subs and tops

or a line array LOL


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> So I've been in the market for some bass bins, and a couple mid/highs.
> Ive been looking in the used/pawn shop market, nothing of any note or quality.
> New PA speakers are getting very overpriced. Even the bargin brands are getting up in price.
> Eminence Speakers sells their cabinet designer software to custom build the correct sized/ported cabinet for their speakers.
> ...


Completely agree about the "overpriced" stuff ...
Here is a couple of options that you should consider...

Look around for some empty cabinets...maybe I got lucky but I got 2 recently from a guy in Toronto 
for 30 dollars each.... I had a couple of Mid seventies JBL 15" speakers that needed a home and this worked out great.
I did look for a long time but patience can pay off some times.
Top Line Eminence Bass speakers are about a 100 bucks if you go this route.














The Other thing I would do is look for cheap but well made Bass speaker cabinet. Traynor, whatever.
Say you get a well made twin 15" speaker cabinet... Lesser named brands are very cheap on kijiji.
Remove the speakers ( sell them if you can) and replace with a pair of 400 watt Eminence Delta 15B.
I think you will be covered on the bottom end...

As for the mids / tops.... there are plenty of "monitor" type cabinets for sale...
12" and a horn .... 15" and a horn etc.
Buy the cheap but well built ones and replace the speakers if you have to...

That my 2 cents and worth both pennies....
Good luck

G.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've done exactly that with my current subs. 

Problem is they don't transport well. Trapezoid shaped. 
I'm going to custom design some compact subs/ tops that fit on my cart evenly. 

Most likely will be using either Eminence Delta 15LF or Kappa 15LF 

I have some Beta 10's for the tops.

I really like that setup. 15 inch subs and 10 inch tops. Good multi purpose system.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

to bad your in Alberta I could have given you some boxes already made


----------



## fonziedog (Apr 10, 2012)

I have 4 JBL E110 8 Ohms spkrs I'm selling. PM if I interested, I'm in Calgary.


----------

